# One sibling with KD and potential second with anon donor - any thoughts?



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies,

We found out yesterday that it is unlikely that I can have any more children (we are awaiting results from an AMH test but do not expect good news). This means that we have an option to remain a 3 person family or to consider DW undergoing Tx. If DW has Tx then we will need a different donor (as our current donor is DWs brother), this will mean that any 2nd child would be a genetic cousin to our son. We also need to consider the impact of having a different KD (there is one person we would be happy to ask) and having an anon donor - on both our son and on any 2nd child.

We would really appreciate advice from anyone with experience of making this sort of decision.

Thanks,

Becs


----------

